# GIN N JUICE



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

TOOK IT OLD SKOOL WITH THIS CADDI....ADDING A SLIDING RAGTOP FROM THE 90'S....LOL


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice worck


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang...it seems like everyones usin that rasberry color....very good work homie.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thats fuckin sick good job lil homie...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice, diggin the color combo !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

whooo :0 :0 thats clean as hell


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this is an interesting looking caddy! very nice work!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I love how you are always going the extra mile and adding detail that most of us are either too lazy or dumb enought to even think about. That is what makes in my opinion your rides stand out. very nice homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

YEA THAAT SHIT DOPE NICE CADI


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Aug 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11300420
> *YEA THAAT SHIT DOPE NICE CADI
> *


X 2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 9 2008, 10:20 AM~11300392
> *I love how you are always going the extra mile and adding detail that most of us are either too lazy or dumb enought to even think about. That is what makes in my opinion your rides stand out. very nice homie.
> *


x2


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 thats pretty sick homie, I like how you added the trim that stretches out over the hood. look forward to seeing more of your work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks guys for compliments. Actually I added them cuz I hate how kit is suposed to be a fleetwood but has coupe de ville interior n missin fleet trim etc etc. But this ones going to have pillow case int like it's supposed to be. By the way does any one memer the gin juice video from back in day??? That's where my inspiration from... The caddy that was in it of coarse LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I LOVE THAT COLOR I MIGHT PAINT MY MONTE CARLO THAT COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 9 2008, 06:20 AM~11300392
> *I love how you are always going the extra mile and adding detail that most of us are either too lazy or dumb enought to even think about. That is what makes in my opinion your rides stand out. very nice homie.
> *


x-3.... i always look forward to seeing your work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice ride!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuckin nice. Makes me wanna finish my model fleetwood. :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

bad ass caddy bro colour combo looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

heres some pics just to tease.... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I SEE AN ANOTHER OFF THE HOOK BUILD COMIN. LOOKIN GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 10 2008, 03:52 AM~11305144
> *heres some pics just to tease.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




sweet caddy!!! i like the detail you added with the Styrene (Fold on the roof line, and the turn signals on the front fenders) very nice touch!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im anxious to see how your gonna make the top!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin real Fine... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Caddy looks bad ass..............nice paint homie..


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

COMPLETE WITH PILLOW TOP SEATS  









ENCLOSED SUBS BEHIND PLEXI GLASS TOO  









HERES JUST A MOCK UP OF THE 2 PUMP SET UP IM GOING WITH. STILL HAVE TO WIRE IT ALL UP N HARD LINE IT


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

ILL HAVE PICS OF THE FUNCTIONAL SLIDING RAGTOP LATER ON TONIGHT. I HAVE TO RESAND N RECLEAR THE ENTIRE CAR TOO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

pics of the top....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 SPEECHLESS


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love it! nice job on the pull back top!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2008, 07:21 PM~11330445
> *:0  :0 SPEECHLESS
> *


x-2 thats the fukkin best sliding rag i've seen done :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 10 2008, 06:59 PM~11309108
> *COMPLETE WITH PILLOW TOP SEATS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN... f#*k that Im gettin back to business man!!! thanx for the motivation


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, sik work. nice too see some more of your work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 13 2008, 12:21 AM~11330445
> *:0  :0 SPEECHLESS
> *



X2 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i get first crack at it if you decide to sell it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that mofo is bad ass.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 09:49 AM~11333035
> *that mofo is bad ass.
> *



X2 :worship: :worship:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn...Very Nicee indeed... Love the Details...inspiration to my caddy build up. Keep it up bro... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 it inspired me to go pick a caddy kit up...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn nice job on the top...now i know how to do it...gotta something cookin here.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 12 2008, 07:20 PM~11330426
> *pics of the top....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 10 2008, 03:52 AM~11305144
> *heres some pics just to tease.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is fuckin clean i loveeeeee those pillow tops nice build bro


----------



## draggillac (Nov 18, 2007)

i built the real ragtops for 2 years and i still cant perfect them in scale


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 8 2008, 11:03 PM~11298627
> *TOOK IT OLD SKOOL WITH THIS CADDI....ADDING A SLIDING RAGTOP FROM THE 90'S....LOL
> 
> 
> ...



i see a resin big body on top of a bill. :0 :0 :0 :0 

look very good :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2008, 02:52 PM~11346453
> *i see a resin big body on top of a bill. :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> look very good :cheesy:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=359315&st=0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

ALMOST DONE JUST HAVE TO GET SOME PARTS FOR THE SET UP.....ALREADY RECLEARED N ADDED THE WREATHS ON THE SEATS  DOES ANY ONE HAVE FELIX LIC. PLATES????? AND ADEX DUMPS FOR SALE??????


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 15 2008, 09:36 PM~11356869
> *ALMOST DONE JUST HAVE TO GET SOME PARTS FOR THE SET UP.....ALREADY RECLEARED N ADDED THE WREATHS ON THE SEATS   DOES ANY ONE HAVE FELIX LIC. PLATES????? AND ADEX DUMPS FOR SALE??????
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Eddie I'll go check down in the hobby room for the dumps but no Felix plates ! 

If you can copy 1 from the net you can have them down sized at KINKO's on photopaper and they should look alright !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM ME EDDIE, I HAVE BOTH. THE DUMPS ARE BILLET.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 15 2008, 07:39 PM~11356898
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2.... you need these emblems now? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good eddie but i would pull that plaque and put a in scale photo etch one in there with all that detail but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW NICE RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks fellaz for the all the props....as far as the plaque goes its just temp till i get some :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HELL YEAH THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have felix plates, got them from westempire.......


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

progress got a lil slow......  but heres what ive done soo far


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Slow but still lookin killer bro !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 PM~11408303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

cool cady homei


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

more progress pics. Just need wire up the batteries, solonoid blocks n pumps


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

smoking hot caddy homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SWEET.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

kkkklllleeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Speechless!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HERE SHE IS ALL DONE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks great....what material did you use on the roof that it didn't fray when you cut it?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Siickkkk! :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

nice work. looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: you are the king of cadillacs nice caddy homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie,thats lookin clean as hell.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

What did you use to make that switchbox? It looks so real!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 3 2008, 02:03 PM~11508576
> *damn homie,thats lookin clean as hell.
> *


x2 Homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I usually don't comment in this section since i never really built anything besides how the instructions said to do it but WOW, i love everything about that Cadi. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11330426
> *pics of the top....
> 
> 
> ...




sick work edd....what kinda material did you use for that Canvas Top....nice and flush. i like the idea. turned out great!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11511540
> *sick work edd....what kinda material did you use for that Canvas Top....nice and flush. i like the idea. turned out great!
> *



x2! looks badass. what material is that?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i noticed you don't really answer questions.... whats the deal homie?


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 06:53 PM~11511949
> *i noticed you don't really answer questions.... whats the deal homie?
> *


ITS NOT THAT I DONT WANT TO SO "NO ONE" TAKE IT PERSONAL HOMIES...IM JUST NOT ON HERE AS MUCH  

THE FABRIC I GOT AT A FABRIC STORE AS FAR AS THE STYLE OR NAME OF IT I HAVE NO IDEA...LOL...YOU JUST HAVE TO LOOK AROUND TILL YOU FIND WHAT "YOU" LIKE.....IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO FIND THE RIGHT TEXTURE.

THE SWITCH PLATE IS JUST A SMALL PIECE OF BRASS FOLDED IN HALF WITH # 24GUAGE WIRE THRU THE WHOLES N I JUST USED TAMIYAS CLEAR RED ON THE TIPS TO GIVE IT THAT "JEWEL EXTENSION LOOK"...I USED BRASS ON THE BATTERY HOLD DOWNS ASWELL....

AND AS FAR AS THE COUPLINGS I USE....I GOT AT MICHEALS CRAFTS STORE IN THE MAKE UR OWN JEWELERY SECTION....THE COMPANY THAT MAKES EM IS CALLED BEADALON "CRIMP TUBES" SIZE #1

EVERYTHING ELSE IS JUST CREATIVITY :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

car look sik bro


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE I'VE NEVER BEEN IN THIS SECTION, BUT MY HOMEBOY SENT ME A PICTURE OF YOUR FINE WORK & I WAS SO IMPRESSED, HAD TO FIND YOU JUST TO TELL YOU THAT, THAT CAR DESERVES AN AWARD OR SOMETHING! IT INSPIRED ME TO BUILD MINE THIS WINTER! :0 :thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the tips edd


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Chalk one up for the BAY!!! :cheesy: Caddy is SUPER CLEAN dogg!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Super clean lac homie, really good work.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 27 2010, 08:42 PM~16435543
> *:wow: Chalk one up for the BAY!!! :cheesy:  Caddy is SUPER CLEAN dogg!
> *


You know it!!! Tha BAY all day.!!  Can't hardly wait for my kits I ordered from ya jimbo!!! This old build is in DESPERATE need of one.lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: mad props!!!

:wow: 
are the hardlines made from paperclips??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

there are some clean ass caddys on lil, and this one definatly sits at the top with the others!! nice trunk detail!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 28 2010, 10:31 PM~16445050
> *there are some clean ass caddys on lil, and this one definatly sits at the top with the others!! nice trunk detail!
> *






i agree there are some clean ass caddys here on layitlow, but this one here sits in a class all on its own  




and we still need that thread on how to do a working top too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The gin Cadi is a really tight and attractive build... The trunk work has my head 
second guessing myself...I always recognized the absence of a rack in trunks that have pumps and battery's, But it was okay because not alot of people made racks...
but you made a battery rack, and now its going to fuck with me if I just glue 
battery's in the trunk of the next car.. and the switch plate makes that dash board 
look very complete............ excellent work main!
(Hydro limited ninja) temporary looky loo...............roll call!


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

that mofo is bad ass


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11504220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ive seen sone clean ass caddies but this one tops them all  the detail on this one is jaw dropping


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TIGHT build!!! Nice details and good to hear you go out to craft stores to find parts!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

is this car still around? Have you made any more builds with this much detail?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

This build is clean bro it has helped me figure out exactly how to plum and wire my setup in the 59 caddy im working on.Thank you for the detailed pics and keep up the good work im looking foward to another clean build from you.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11504220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats a nice ass model what color is that bro? :nicoderm:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Ed.... how about this one?


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11330426
> *pics of the top....
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass build ! 

How did you do the double pillow seats ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2010, 04:39 AM~16449665
> *i agree there are some clean ass caddys here on layitlow, but this one here sits in a class all on its own
> and we still need that thread on how to do a working top too :0  :biggrin:
> *


class of its own right along side the leCab he built


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 16 2010, 12:53 PM~16907681
> *Bad ass build !
> 
> How did you do the double pillow seats ?
> *


thanks...I used foam from micheals craft store n used the same technique one of the guys on here used in a tutorial (my bad forgot his name)


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2010, 12:23 AM~16914191
> *class of its own right along side the leCab he built
> *


thanks brotha...I'm just trying to keep up with all of you guys actually. I'll post a couple of new pics with this lac FINALLY done with all the Lil details including jimbos booty kit


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Mar 17 2010, 07:01 AM~16914965
> *thanks brotha...I'm just trying to keep up with all of you guys actually. I'll post a couple of new pics with this lac FINALLY done with all the Lil details including jimbos booty kit
> *


 :wow: :wow: CAN'T WAIT! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------

